# I never knew there was gold to be found in Ohio



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

From what Im reading , gold can be found in most of Ohio streams and rivers. I am thinking I might give it a try. If nothing else its another way to get outside and enjoy nature. I have found a lot of good deals on gold panning kits online but I would really like to go buy one in person. Anybody know of a place near Findlay/Toledo that sells gold pans/kits and has them in stock ? Internet searches arent bringing anything up.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Seen them panning for it on Clearfork of Mohican near Gatton Rocks....more of a hobby rather than an income source.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Seen them panning for it on Clearfork of Mohican near Gatton Rocks....more of a hobby rather than an income source.


Yeah its not a get rich idea , but looks like a lot of fun , and with the price of gold these days a little persistence could yield a little cash for the effort.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe you have to get a permit from the state even to do it as a recreation in Ohio as the mineral rights belong to the landowners who own the bottom of the stream, there are limited areas within the state you can do it in and Clear Fork is one of them. Good luck, looks like a fun time, I have had some friends rent mining leases out west for the summer and find enough to make a few bucks from a hobby. 

Salmonid


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out this site and show. I know they have a gold panning kit for sale.
http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Shows/GoldFever.aspx


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

A fourm member has property in Brown County Ohio, and a stream on his property has gold in it.....I've seen it. Amazing ......


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

The wife belongs to GMAA, which has leased a stretch of stream near Gatton on the Mohican - which, being a member on the family plan, also gives the added benefit of me being able to fish that stretch as well 

She's found some small flake gold, nothing that would pay off the mortgage or anything, but a $100 here, $100 there...she enjoys it and makes a couple bucks at the same time... and she's not into anything extravagant like dredging, just simple panning and some light sluicing.

The Mohican is part of the "Wisconsian Glacier", and it deposited gold in the area.

It's not California or Oregon, to be sure, but then again, it's not 5000 miles away either, and, I get to fish for brownies while she pans.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Funny you bring that up. I was down on the Rocky River yesterday while catching a few smallies I was planning on bringing my XLT down next time, turn it to prospect mode, and search the cuts and inclusions in the riverbed. Water level is so low right now it's easy to do.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> I believe you have to get a permit from the state even to do it as a recreation in Ohio as the mineral rights belong to the landowners who own the bottom of the stream, there are limited areas within the state you can do it in and Clear Fork is one of them. Good luck, looks like a fun time, I have had some friends rent mining leases out west for the summer and find enough to make a few bucks from a hobby.
> 
> Salmonid


Nope , no permit required for gold panning. Just need to be sure you are not trespassing and have a gold pan.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i heard it is illegal to use a metal detector on state park lands?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i was lucky enough to to actually dredge on the scioto river on one of the local clubs claims. from what i learned it seems like ohio is not one of those strike it big areas but it's a fun hobby for sure! you find gold, lots of small flakes, it would take you a while for it to add up to even an ounce though


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i it would take you a while for it to add up to even an ounce though


true enough, but with gold at around $1600 an ounce right now, still not a _complete_ waste of time. LOL

I wish I could do it (the wife pans all the time) but there's no way my back would let me lean over for the length of time it takes to work a claim.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> i heard it is illegal to use a metal detector on state park lands?


Thats true , with the exception of the beach areas.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

From the programs we have been watching on tv, I understand that ohios gold is glacial deposits picked up in canada and left behind here when the glasiers retreated. The gold is washed into the streams and found in the ussual places, Bed rock, creek turns and old riverbeds. And almost always is flake or flower gold. The best way to start is thru the GMAA Or lost dutchmans clubs. For $67 bucks or so you get a pan, snuffer bottle and a book full of clubs all over and sites with gold that has been found and you as a GMAA member are allowed to work or pan for gold. It is really cool that these clubs are around with willing people ready to teach newbees how to find and recover(pan) for gold. WE have tossed the idea around also about joining. What the heck, its only money and you do get to have another reason to get out in nature.
JMTCW
don


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

dmills4124 said:


> From the programs we have been watching on tv, I understand that ohios gold is glacial deposits picked up in canada and left behind here when the glasiers retreated. The gold is washed into the streams and found in the ussual places, Bed rock, creek turns and old riverbeds. And almost always is flake or flower gold. The best way to start is thru the GMAA Or lost dutchmans clubs. For $67 bucks or so you get a pan, snuffer bottle and a book full of clubs all over and sites with gold that has been found and you as a GMAA member are allowed to work or pan for gold. It is really cool that these clubs are around with willing people ready to teach newbees how to find and recover(pan) for gold. WE have tossed the idea around also about joining. What the heck, its only money and you do get to have another reason to get out in nature.
> JMTCW
> don



Yep , Im thinking of doing the $67 membership but I just cant justify parting with that much money at the moment , even though its a good deal. If I can find a cheap gold pan and get out on public property a few times to try it out then I will be that much more ready to become a member when I have some extra money on hand.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

its GPAA Gold Prospectors Association of America, they have claims in southern ohio.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

a buddy at work belongs to the g.p.a.a. and does pretty good. finds dust and flour gold almost every time he goes out. tried to talk me into going along, but when i get near water i just wanna fish. the boss lady said i don't need another hobby, i spend enough on hunting and fishing now.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

You can't buy the cheap membership to the GPAA though, and get the permit to work the claims they hold rights to. All the basic membership does is allow you to attend seminars and go to the claims when they are having club get togethers. It's like 1500 or 1800 dollars for the life membership, and I believe they have a one year membership that comes with the claim permits for like 150 a year. The basic membership may be around 60. I'm not real sure on the prices anymore.
I just ask people I know who own land with streams running through them if I can try panning on their land. Also, since nearly all the gold in Ohio is placer gold, you don't even have to do it in a stream. It could be found any where that the glaciers covered in Ohio. I've read about a guy who took dirt from his corn field for the fun of it, hauled it to his creek and panned it. He got more gold from that than he ever found in the creek.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Dragons4u said:


> You can't buy the cheap membership to the GPAA though, and get the permit to work the claims they hold rights to. All the basic membership does is allow you to attend seminars and go to the claims when they are having club get togethers. It's like 1500 or 1800 dollars for the life membership, and I believe they have a one year membership that comes with the claim permits for like 150 a year. The basic membership may be around 60. I'm not real sure on the prices anymore.
> I just ask people I know who own land with streams running through them if I can try panning on their land. Also, since nearly all the gold in Ohio is placer gold, you don't even have to do it in a stream. It could be found any where that the glaciers covered in Ohio. I've read about a guy who took dirt from his corn field for the fun of it, hauled it to his creek and panned it. He got more gold from that than he ever found in the creek.


Their website says you "DO" get access to their properties and can work the claims for the $67 membership , plus a gold pan. They call it the buzzard deal.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Dragons4u said:


> You can't buy the cheap membership to the GPAA though, and get the permit to work the claims they hold rights to. All the basic membership does is allow you to attend seminars and go to the claims when they are having club get togethers. It's like 1500 or 1800 dollars for the life membership, and I believe they have a one year membership that comes with the claim permits for like 150 a year. The basic membership may be around 60. I'm not real sure on the prices anymore..


The basic membership, at $30 per year, allows prospecting only on outings or pre arranged meets on particular dates. 

However, the $67 buzzard package enables you to work any GPAA claim you want. They send you a book with claims across the nation that you can work anytime if you are a member at that level.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Panning and light sluicing looks like a fun hobby. And all the guys I've ever seen on the river doing this seemed like good old dudes.
99% sure there's a camp on the Kokosing river, and I see guys working that all the time.

I do however get a little queasy when I see a full out dredging operation on a river. A couple guys can really do a number on an undercut bank if they get carried away.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I found everything I need to get started at Sylvania Metal Detectors. They have a lot of prospecting equipment in stock and it was only $15.05 for everything you see here.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Hooch said:


> Check out this site and show. I know they have a gold panning kit for sale.
> http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Shows/GoldFever.aspx


Thank you! Now I cant get that stupid theme song out of my head. I have to syat though I am gonna buy a pan and give this a shot! Anything for another reason to get out of the house.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome info guys. It's been a while since I looked at the GPAA site. I heard about that group a couple years ago when I was at a gem and mineral show. The guy who was doing gold panning demonstrations told me about them and a couple other groups around Ohio that also have claims.
He also said sometimes you can find other gemstones while panning and to always keep an eye out for them because the river tumbled stones can make nice jewelry.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Bonecrusher said:


> Thank you! Now I cant get that stupid theme song out of my head. I have to syat though I am gonna buy a pan and give this a shot! Anything for another reason to get out of the house.


I know right ? Excellent reason to get out of the house and do something interesting. Sometimes I am just wishing I could think of something to do to get out , fish arent biting or too hot , ran out of places to metal detect , dont have any wood for woodworking , nothing else going on so what can I do ? .....go down to the river thats what , search for gold


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Dragons4u said:


> Awesome info guys. It's been a while since I looked at the GPAA site. I heard about that group a couple years ago when I was at a gem and mineral show. The guy who was doing gold panning demonstrations told me about them and a couple other groups around Ohio that also have claims.
> He also said sometimes you can find other gemstones while panning and to always keep an eye out for them because the river tumbled stones can make nice jewelry.


Yep , i read that on a few other sites as well. Just another way to benefit from the hobby. I am pretty siked to get started , I just have high water from recent rains and the hottest day of the year keeping me from getting out there.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I wanna see some nugget pictures.

I went panning at the olentangy indian caverns a few weeks ago...got a few super tiny flakes. Tourist attraction, nothing serious.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Gold-gold-gol-gol-gol....Fev-fee-fee-fee-va
That show used to be on all the time, That guy's a trip.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

My family has a cabin in Maine, 2.5 hours northwest of portland. There is a river 10 minutes away that is the best gold panning river east of the Mississippi. We have found lots of flakes with a few tiny nuggets over the years


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody own property on a stream or river they wouldnt mind me trying to pan for gold on ? 


Just thought it couldnt hurt to ask , since I wont be able to join the gpaa club for a while. Answer with PM if thats the best way.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I think my Wife is a gold digger 
Seriously this panning sounds like fun, hope you guys can yell EUREKA! on one of your trips out


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Panned for gold out in CA when was in San Diego County, also visited several old mines with a group to go thru the mine waste rock dumps. Keep in mind while Ohio doesn`t have native deposits of gold or gemstones, the afore mentioned glacial periods deposited "placer" gold and raw gemstones. Late summer when seasonal streams are at their lowest levels exposing fractured bedrock are prime times and places to look. "Bath tubs", depressions in bedrock are natural traps for gold. A dental pick is very useful for digging fine gold out of vertical cracks in bedrock. Also, a surprising # of diamonds have been found in Ohio.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've ran into 2 people panning in OH over the years while fishing streams. I talked to both..one guy for half an hour. It's a hobby and not an income producer. You'd make more money working a low paying job for the time and money you invest (equipment, gas, time). This guy claimed he and a buddy did a 1 month panning trip to Alaska (for fun) back in the late 80's and actually panned over $1,800 in gold on the trip. Not sure what the gold price was back then, but he said it was his best haul ever. 

I thought it was neat, but I'd rather fish and/or kayak when I'm on a stream. Panning seemed like work watching and I do too much of that as it is!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I had a great time yesterday wading around in the Blanchard river near N. Blanchard. I built a hand dredge/suction tool by the design on a youtube video and I was walking through the river sucking out cracks and crevices in the bedrock with it. I didnt find anything when I panned the stuff , but it was a really enjoyable time. I cant wait to get back there now. I did wonder if there was some smallmouth in a couple of the shaded pools I seen , but as much as I think and daydream about fishing , something about what I was doing actually took my mind off fishing for a while. I went to work last night drained from the heat and sun , but it was worth it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Did some checking. Placer gold has been found in the Batavia area (3 sites), in the northern Columbus area (Alum Creek, now flooded) and SE Ohio in scattered areas. Only the Batavia area produced any real amount and that was quickly removed; it also resulted in Ohio`s only "gold rush' about 1812.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Did some checking. Placer gold has been found in the Batavia area (3 sites), in the northern Columbus area (Alum Creek, now flooded) and SE Ohio in scattered areas. Only the Batavia area produced any real amount and that was quickly removed; it also resulted in Ohio`s only "gold rush' about 1812.


Because of the way the gold got here , it could literally turn up anywhere that was glaciated.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Correct. Apparently it is present anywhere the glaciers existed, but the larger "placer' deposits tend to be in "moraine' (hills and crests of pulverized rock and sand pushed by the edge of the glacier) areas than anywhere else.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Correct. Apparently it is present anywhere the glaciers existed, but the larger "placer' deposits tend to be in "moraine' (hills and crests of pulverized rock and sand pushed by the edge of the glacier) areas than anywhere else.


Yeah , those are the sweet spots. I think I "may" have found a speck of it this morning in the Blanchard but its really small and mixed in with the black sand I have in a bottle. After I pan through the material I brought back in a bucket I will go back through the black sand to confirm. Its not the mother load  but pretty interesting.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Well , Ive been wading the Blanchard and using my homemade hand dredge to pull material out of little cracks and such in the bedrock and then panning that material. I am not finished with that area , if only because its a nice place to walk around in the water and observe. I put together all the silver coins and rings I have found with a metal detector over the years and they sold within 15 minutes for $85 on the internet , now i have the money for a GPAA membership  I hate getting rid of my better finds but its only "stuff" , may as well put it to use. My next project is gonna be to build a sluice box , I have an idea for a good one that is low cost and easy to build based on a video I saw on youtube.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Although gold is not magnetic, it is often found with magnatite ("black sand"); where you find large concentrations of magnatite are areas worth a careful look, especially any vertical cracks in bed rock. Keep in mind even raw gold is "malable" and can get pressed or settle into some rather small cracks. Also "bath tubs'are areas where there is a steep edged hole at least 8"- how ever deep on the down current side that are natural gold "traps' in all but full flood stage. Check them carefully. Again, good luck!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I am guessing that gold and black sand can usually be found together just because they are 2 of the heaviest materials in the river sediment , naturally they would settle into the same areas. Ive been panning material down to a lot of black sand , just havent found any with color in it yet. You mentioned "bathtubs" , are they a depression behind rocks/boulders/etc. where the current eddies have swirled and pulled the material out of ? Someone mentioned "bathtubs" to me before and for some reason I thought they were just low spots in the in the bedrock or something.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Am no geologist, but near as can figure "bath tubs' are caused when a large harder boulder is trapped in a conifined water way on top of softer bedrock. Moving water is able to move it enough to grind away the rock below it creating a depression and due to the current keeps it pinned on the downstream side of the hole. Finally the harder rock either breaks up and moves further down stream or simply wears enough bedrock away to free itself. They are called "bath tubs" because they were convienant bathing areas for native Americans and earlier settlers, literally. An interesting fact; at the very beginning of the War of 1812, the Ohio State Governer sent several dozen volunteers to scour many central and southern Ohio streams and rivers for any placer gold and gems that could be found to help buy needed muskets , shot, powder, and cannons. Apparently several hundred ounces of gold and some gems was found over a 5 month period and sent East to pay for these needed items to help arm the local militias. Proves there`s more gold than you might think.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

There are modern day old school panners out in cali that are making a living and then some off panning. They get (have gotten)a permit for cheap...stake to a claim, claim to a stake, i dunno). Look at the price of gold. It is at record highs.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am no geologist, but near as can figure "bath tubs' are caused when a large harder boulder is trapped in a conifined water way on top of softer bedrock. Moving water is able to move it enough to grind away the rock below it creating a depression and due to the current keeps it pinned on the downstream side of the hole. Finally the harder rock either breaks up and moves further down stream or simply wears enough bedrock away to free itself. They are called "bath tubs" because they were convienant bathing areas for native Americans and earlier settlers, literally. An interesting fact; at the very beginning of the War of 1812, the Ohio State Governer sent several dozen volunteers to scour many central and southern Ohio streams and rivers for any placer gold and gems that could be found to help buy needed muskets , shot, powder, and cannons. Apparently several hundred ounces of gold and some gems was found over a 5 month period and sent East to pay for these needed items to help arm the local militias. Proves there`s more gold than you might think.



I am pretty sure there is more available gold out there than is let on , though still not anything like it is in other states. In spite of the dismal picture and outlook in just about everything you read about Ohio gold , there are videos and stories of some pretty impressive finds popping up all the time , with plenty of people still figuring it to be worth all the time and effort they put into it , even panning in some of the least likely spots. An ounce is not very much , but its worth a little over two weeks pay for me at my current job , yeah its worth trying


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a one year GPAA membership , so after my stuff gets here in the mail I will have access to their leased properties and I will be able to camp there too. Ive also got a couple leads on areas where I might be able to find a little public access to pan some of the better gold producing creeks , I have no specific points on these creeks yet where I can go , just second hand tips that if I look hard enough I will find access to the creek. Gold panning is reminiscent of steelhead fishing , I live far enough away that special trips only to walk the river or scout an area are not an affordable option , yet its pretty much the only way to get the best information and without it you are not likely to be successful. Anybody else have some tips on where there is public access to possible gold panning areas on creeks/rivers ?


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yonderfishin; I hope you do post the skinnie on the membership cause I read somewhere that after you get your membership that you then must pay for the opportunity to prospect on any of their working sites. I also heard that they can be as steep as $1200 to 2500 depending on the outing that they are sponsoring at that site. Please let us know how it works and if it really is free to pan any of their properties once you are a member. I know that alaska is a pay site at criplecreek but what about the rest?
thanks, cause if the news is good we're all in also.
later
donm


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

dmills4124 said:


> Yonderfishin; I hope you do post the skinnie on the membership cause I read somewhere that after you get your membership that you then must pay for the opportunity to prospect on any of their working sites. I also heard that they can be as steep as $1200 to 2500 depending on the outing that they are sponsoring at that site. Please let us know how it works and if it really is free to pan any of their properties once you are a member. I know that alaska is a pay site at criplecreek but what about the rest?
> thanks, cause if the news is good we're all in also.
> later
> donm


I emailed them and asked....

"Does the $67 buzzard special include access to and permit for prospecting the properties and claims ? thanks" 

and the reply was,.....

"yes
You get two member cards.
One has your member number and the other is the claims club prospecting permit.
As long as you have both you can prospect on any claim in the guide as long as your membership is current."

So yes , the standard GPAA membership is all you need to to pan for gold on their properties. They have other options for membership which cost more but not necessary. The OSPA though is a seperate group and they charge a little more for membership. I think the deal for the GPAA is decent though since as a member you can even camp on the sites for up to 14 days. I paid $67 for one year , they throw in a gold pan, sniffer bottle , hat , etc. , as well as the member card and permit.....with tax and shipping it came out to just over $80


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Something else to keep in mind- although Ohio isn`t thought of as a diamond mining area, at least 30 5 karet raw stones have been found in the last 150 yrs in the Buckeye state. Classic shapes of uncut ("raw") stones are trapizodal; a lop sides cube or 3 dimentional square. Or more accurately, 2 pyradids joined at the base. The last 1 found that am aware of was in Madison Co. in the 60`s; 3.3 Karets found in a just plowed field; undoubtabily more where that came from...if you know what to look for. Let us know how you do, sir.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I went panning today with my brother on a local river, and guess what? We found black sand with fine powder gold in it.
Now just have to let it all dry and separate it to see how much we actually found. The biggest piece we found was about the size of a tip of a ball point pen. Even though we didn't find enough to cover the cost of the gas, it was still an awesome time out on the river.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations ! Old timer`s test- put the biggest piece on a piece of steel and put a FLAT tipped punch on it and tap LIGHTLY with a hammer. If it flattens, it`s gold; if it "crumbles", it`s iron pyrite ("fool`s gold") which can also be found locally. Keep in mind too most commercially mined gold is recovered in "flour" (very fine particles) or "speck' (fine particles) form; very little is actually found as "nuggets', which are rather rare. Let me know how you do. And try to find bedrock areas with little sediment- look for steep walled holes and depressions as these are natural "traps' for gold.


----------

